# Help a non-artist



## Bas (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello all, I am new and by no means an artist. I was just wondering if anyone can tell me how this painting was made. I think it is the most beautiful piece I have ever seen and I might want to learn to do it myself in the future. Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

I can't help you but we have some folks here that may know.


----------



## mountainbiker (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't call myself an artist either so I unfortunately can't really help. However, I just started this whole painting thing and I dig it. So no matter what, give it a shot!

Matt


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

That's a pure abstract and was done probably with acrylics(or watercolors).Just take color into your brush,any color you like and splash.The secret is to know what you are looking for and when to stop.


----------

